# How do I remove Mk2 GTi back seat upholstery?



## bones8v (Sep 15, 2005)

So I have set of MK2 GTI seats that I got for my 82 Cabby. Front seats fit great. But what I am not sure about is how to take the upholstery off the back rest? The bottom was no problem but I have no idea how to take the back rest apart. I don't want to tear the material. The plan is to use the material on the MK1 frame.


----------



## precision upholstery (Jul 23, 2009)

do u have the seat out?


----------



## bones8v (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes I have the seat out. I have taken the bottom upholstery off already. Just not sure about the back.


----------



## precision upholstery (Jul 23, 2009)

im trying to picture it, i may have to go over to a buddies and look at his seat, but it should just be a matter of taking a number of hog rings off and then more hog rings until its off.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

there is a cardboard tab that the material is sewn on to. The tab then folds over the bars that are part of the seat. On the back of the seat push the back forwards enough to squeeze your fingers under the bars. You will feel the tab, pull it down and it should flip back over the bar and out. You then want to slowly do this all around the seat. Once the tabs are out the cover should be easy to remove.


----------



## bones8v (Sep 15, 2005)

Perfect! Thanks for the help.


----------

